# Chicken coop and yard questions



## LarryH (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm in the process of building a 10'x12' coop for my chicks. I expect to have 30 chickens by the end of summer. The coop will have approximately 48' of perches.

1. Is this coop big enough?

2. I have an area about 1200 sq. ft. for their yard. I want to rotate them thru different areas to keep the ground fresh. What are your feelings on breaking the area up into 3 yards, each 10'x40' or 4 yards each 10'x30'? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

LarryH said:


> I'm in the process of building a 10'x12' coop for my chicks. I expect to have 30 chickens by the end of summer. The coop will have approximately 48' of perches.
> 
> 1. Is this coop big enough?
> 
> ...


1. 10' x 12' = 120 square feet. 120 / 4 = 30 chickens (assuming no giants). Yes to the question.

2. 1,200' / 3 = 400 square feet. 400 / 10 = 40 chickens. Yes to the question.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just to clarify, the roost space is not figured in to the equation of space. Only square footage of the floor which LazyL has done.


----------

